

Matt Mullenweg is now Automattic's CEO - krogsgard
http://www.poststat.us/matt-mullenweg-now-automattics-ceo/

======
napoleond
He wasn't before?? I'm surprised.

~~~
krogsgard
He was the Founder and "President", but they didn't specifically say Toni
would be the new President. Toni ran the day to day though, so that's what I
assume Matt will be doing now.

------
rfnslyr
How is working at Automattic? I'm in the market for a new job and would love
to work remotely for someone.

~~~
MartinCron
A few years ago, I was debugging a problem on a Wordpress.com hosted site and
found that they put a job ad in their HTTP response headers, based on the
notion that anyone looking at their HTTP headers would be the sort of person
they would want to hire.

~~~
mikeleeorg
Some fun things to do with sites of companies for which you would like to
work:

\+ Check out their source code in a web browser

\+ Check out their HTTP headers

\+ Check out their 404 page

\+ Look for a humans.txt file

Every once in a while, a company that has an engineering team with a sense of
humor will hide an Easter egg in one of these places. And sometimes, it's a
job posting.

Anyone know of other somewhat common places that companies use to hide Easter
eggs?

~~~
MartinCron
In the CEO's bedroom nightstand.

Note: this is an advanced Easter egg hunting technique.

